# Help me choose a new EDC folder (which Benchmade Griptilian?)



## macinsomniac (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I've been lurking around here for a little while, and aside from inspiring the compulsion the buy more Surefires this forum has got me on the hunt for a new EDC folder. I'm pretty sure I've narrowed down my choice to a Benchmade Griptilian tanto, but can't decide which one (full size or mini) and which color. 

I think I'm leaning towards the full sized with the sand colored or OD grip, but I've never had a knife with a combo blade, so I thought I'd ask if people like this style. I'm also looking for more info on the mini's. I've heard they feel a little more sturdy. Any other thoughts?

I posted a poll to get opinions even if people don't feel like posting...

If you were shopping for a new knife which would you get?

Thanks for your help, 
James


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of combo edges simply because I have never needed the serrations before. For me, if the blade is sharp enough it will cut what I need it to cut. I like the size of the mini's as I have a preference for blades under 3 inches. It's the limit of where I find the knife can become too big to edc in my pocket. Out of curiousity, why have you settled on the tanto blade?


----------



## TriChrome (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not voting on a particular model since I've never owned a griptilian model before (owned several other Benchmade knives though), but I would also like to know why you've settled on the tanto blade?

They're much harder to sharpen than a regular model, and the main purpose of a tanto is for better penetration without hurting the blade, which I doubt you'll ever need.

I'm a fan of regular blades, without serrations (because although serations do last longer being sharp, they're also a pain to sharpen). Serations will cut rope and such a lot easier than a straight blade, but it's really up to what you're commonly going to be cutting that will help with that decision.


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 24, 2009)

I would go plain edge just as the others have suggested. I have not used the griptillian but have several other combo edge benchmades and just think the serrations are pointless. Keep the edge sharp and you wont need them. I do not think tantos are hard to sharpen. The benchmade is not a chisel grind and it takes nothing more than treating each flat as a seperate edge. My Auto Stryker stays razor sharp it is the same 154CM steel. Tanto's are fun and neat to have but often make regular knife chores a little harder. Unless you plan on piercing something the standard drop point will work fantastic. 
Zach


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 24, 2009)

I prefer the sheepfoot blade griptilian, with plain edge!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2009)

I also prefer the plain edge which is far easier to sharpen. As for style, I prefer the drop point but for no particular reason. The Mini-Grip is great for smaller hands, and it seems to be a bit more rigid than the full size Grip. Seriously doubt you can go far wrong with any Griptilian.


----------



## new-b (Dec 24, 2009)

Love my mini grip. I wouldn't vote for serrated either (unless you cut rope a lot). I am not a big tanto fan either...have had knives forever and never really figured out what the tanto is for in practical day to day use. 
You can't go wrong with the mini though. Probably the best bang for your buck around.
Peace,
J


----------



## nathan310 (Dec 25, 2009)

None of the above. Get one of these while you can because they're only making 270 of them and after that people sell them for $300.

http://www.aeromedix.com/product-ex..._id/1411/nm/Doug_Ritter_M4_MINI_RSK_MK1_Knife

Those are all great knives but they're not nearly as good as this knife with the great grind and M4 steel plus there's no telling when they'll be available again if ever.


----------



## macinsomniac (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for the responses!

I like the American tanto style, not so much for piercing things, but because it provides two separate cutting surfaces. The blade for most chores and the tip (kept really sharp) for more fine work. However, after reading your response and looking through the griptilian thread I wouldn't mind having two, a tanto and a drop point...

Like most of your guys, I prefer the plain blade over the combo. But, I wonder if the serrations aren't their more for political reasons than for utility. They make the knife clearly a tool as opposed to a weapon. Maybe not, but just a thought. 

Thanks for your advice, any other thoughts or suggestions?

James


----------



## ozner1991 (Dec 28, 2009)

i had a black handled griptilian. tanto and serrations. it was a good knife but since i bought a normal drop point blade (no serrations) ive carried that alot more


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 28, 2009)

macinsomniac said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> ...


Although I'm not a tanto point fan I'm glad you want it because of it's utility for you, as opposed to it's coolness factor, but it's still hard for me to vote, although I guess I would say no serrations.

The main reason a lot of knives started coming with serrations is because of the aggressive cutting action but users soon came to realize that unless they were using the knife for nothing but cutting lines, there were just too many times they wanted a plain edge. This led to the popularity of the combo edge, which has now fallen from favor due to a couple of reasons, one of them being that many of us don't need a knife primarily for line cutting purposes. Another reason is that they just don't look as clean as a plain edge.

I have both combo and plain edge knives and like them both, depending on what I need to do at the time.


----------



## nativecajun (May 3, 2010)

macinsomniac said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been lurking around here for a little while, and aside from inspiring the compulsion the buy more Surefires this forum has got me on the hunt for a new EDC folder. I'm pretty sure I've narrowed down my choice to a Benchmade Griptilian tanto, but can't decide which one (full size or mini) and which color.
> 
> ...


 

The one I would pick is not on there. I do not see what draws people to tanto tipped blades. But I suppose there is a specific use for them or just a personal preference. 

I just bought a Mini Griptilian with black grips with the reverse tanto I think is what they are calling it or a sheepsfoot. At any case it is the one with the hole in the blade being that blade is made by spyderco. Very good steel. I have never had experience with 154 cm but it seems to be a quality steel. You can tell by sharpening. Lots of bite with no feel of gauling. Hard to get the first edge on it. Out of the box it is sharp but not like I like them sharp. 

With that said though I feel now that is does not fill my hand as well as I would like it but I did not want a full size one. To big for EDC "at least for me" The salesman handed me a Barrage which seems to only be found in assisted and I do not like assisted expecially with a blade that opens as smooth as a benchmade and that stupid safety they put right on top the knife. But I do not know if he handed me the full size barrage or not. Seemed to be not to big so I am guessing it was the smaller version "filled my hand better". I like the high grind on the entire blade. I do not know if it is flat or hollow. I like hollow ground blades so that is why I ended up with the mini grip with the spyderco blade. I seem to be getting used to the feel of it in my hand though it does not fill my palm as I would like it.

Well now that I have tried to talk you out of a tanto blade because I think you loose a lot of slicing due to the amount of blade they use to create the tanto point for which I find no use. Please explain to me the use for those maybe I am missing something. Really I would like to know the draw/use of those type of blades. As far as serations go, I say serate the whole blade or none. So I always go for the plain edge. 

Kind Regards and good luck on the pick, oh and if you want to go for color go pink :sick2:

And as usual, sorry for my long winded self. 
Daniel


----------



## Pellidon (May 3, 2010)

Sheepsfoot Plain edge or Drop point here. Partial serrations are OK for me but I don't have much utility for the tanto type blade. 

I have had a couple of tanto blades and never got into them. On a sword they are ok.


----------



## prof (May 4, 2010)

I've got a full size and a mini grip, both with plain blades (no serrations). If you cut lots of rope, get a fully serrated blade just for that. Otherwise -- I've found no benefits. I use the drop point as it serves my needs best.

The mini is much easier to carry daily.


----------

